# How To Sub 20- An Introduction



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 12, 2015)

I know most of you are easily sub 20 but i had some requests for this series so i thought why not?


----------



## Praetorian (Aug 12, 2015)

to be sub-20:

- plan out cross in inspection

- learn 3 PLL algorithms -Y Perm, A Perm, U Perm-

- learn 2 look OLL

- taking the time to look for corner and edges to join into pairs them insert into correct slots


at least that's how I see it


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 12, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> to be sub-20:
> 
> - plan out cross in inspection
> 
> ...


I'd like to see you do a sub 20 ao5 with 3 plls and 2 look oll. Remembering that this is designed for an audience that ISN'T sub 20 and thus probably doesn't have TPS


----------



## NeilH (Aug 12, 2015)

Not trying to sound mean or condescending, but:

1. What does edge control have to do with sub-20? It's a waste of time at that speed.
2. You said you can sub-20 with a Rubik's so why cover getting a cube?

anyway, good luck with the series, but try to keep it simple.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Aug 12, 2015)

Like NeilH, not trying to be overly critical, but this is my advice:



Spoiler: Firstly











Secondly, 4LLL is perfectly fine for achieving sub-20. You can start learning them, but there's no point in learning all of them.

Finally, other factors you mentioned (x-cross, x2 neutral, choosing a cube, edge control) aren't critical for breaking this barrier. I think this will be great for those looking to break sub-20, and I wish you the best of luck. Just keep the above in mind.


----------



## NeilH (Aug 12, 2015)

Scruggsy13 said:


> Like NeilH, not trying to be overly critical, but this is my advice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea Caleb if I came across too harsh, it wasn't intentional. Some tips:

- talk about slow turning

- look ahead practice

- importance of efficient cross

- tips for learning algs


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 12, 2015)

This was done
-In the dark, most of the light was coming from my computer (really bad lighting)
-First few solves of the day (Not warmed up)
-4 look LL (No advanced algs)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-12
avg of 5: 19.71

Time List:
1. (16.42) B2 L2 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 D' R2 D B2 F' L F2 L' D U' L U' B D2 
2. (20.94) F R2 U2 B2 U B' R L F U L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U 
3. 18.32 U2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 D' U' L' F D' F' U' L U F L' F2 
4. 20.86 B' L2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 D R2 D B2 R U' R2 F2 R B U' R2 D 
5. 19.95 L D2 B' D2 L2 B L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R' B' R B' F2 D U2 F' U'

You *can* be sub-20 without 1 look PLL, but you also don't need good lighting or to be perfectly warmed up. 

Alright, I get it, that's kinda showing off. However, it does prove a point, that you don't need perfect whatever to be sub-20.


----------



## Isaacattack (Aug 12, 2015)

Any tips for improving f2l? Im a 40-50 second solver and most of that is f2l, how do i improve? I thought about f2l algs but intuitive seems to work. Ive only been into cubing for a few months so all i want is to be sub 30. I expect practice is the best thing to to


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 12, 2015)

Isaacattack said:


> Any tips for improving f2l? Im a 40-50 second solver and most of that is f2l, how do i improve? I thought about f2l algs but intuitive seems to work. Ive only been into cubing for a few months so all i want is to be sub 30. I expect practice is the best thing to to��



How long does it take you to solve the F2L? Can you describe in more detail? Specifically, how much of your F2L time do you think you spend looking for pieces? Until you reply my only advice is to try to achieve these "splits" (amounts of time for each step) to get sub-30.
Cross: 5 seconds
F2L 1: 4 seconds
F2L 2: 3 seconds
F2L 3: 3 seconds
F2L 4: 3 seconds
OLL - Edges: 2 seconds
OLL - Corners: 3 seconds
PLL - Corners: 3 seconds
PLL - Edges: 3 seconds

These are flexible, but those exact splits will get you a 28 average. Intuitive F2L can be good for learning the cube, but once you get fastish (sub-20 or so) then you might want to figure out what your hard cases are and learn algs for those. This can be done sooner or later, so it depends on what you want to do.

If you wonder how to achieve those splits, then yes, it is pretty much just practice. Your F2L will improve. Right now I expect it takes around 30-35 seconds (including cross). If you don't already know full 4-look LL (last layer) then learn that. I can get sub-18 averages using F2L and 4LLL, but generally I average around 13 because I also know full PLL and OLL. 4LLL is pretty great, especially for beginners. There are better LL methods when you get faster though. My general advice, as I stated earlier, is *practice*. You will improve if you put your mind to it.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 12, 2015)

Isaacattack said:


> Any tips for improving f2l? Im a 40-50 second solver and most of that is f2l, how do i improve? I thought about f2l algs but intuitive seems to work. Ive only been into cubing for a few months so all i want is to be sub 30. I expect practice is the best thing to to��



I would have to agree with justin, if you dont already get a speed cube and try learning 4LL. otherwise its just practice! =)


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 12, 2015)

NeilH said:


> Yea Caleb if I came across too harsh, it wasn't intentional. Some tips:
> 
> - talk about slow turning
> 
> ...


Its cool man im looking for feedback on what i should make my videos about, but one of the main things i will be talking about is cross efficiency


----------

